# Monolithic Caps



## sourdoughjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

What are the values recoverable from mono-caps? What metals do they contain? Is it worth my time?
Thanks...Joe!


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2012)

palladium and a small amount of silver. by weight the yield brings in roughly the same monetary value as gold from a single computer.


----------



## sourdoughjoe (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for yoru response!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2012)

I heard that the palladium yield from these was in the region of 1.5% to 3% by weight with trace silver if that helps? 

Jon


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think you heard that here.

All the numbers I have heard of were around 1% by weight or less.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 20, 2012)

The post in this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=11397&hilit=Palladium+Capacitors mentions 1% - 2.5%.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 20, 2012)

There are also monoliths that have no palladium. You need to test what you have.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Feb 20, 2012)

I have read that some of the Monolithic Capacitors have no Palladium, but do they all contain Silver?


----------



## Geo (Feb 20, 2012)

if they are soldered on they do, even if its just in the solder.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 20, 2012)

Claudie said:


> I have read that some of the Monolithic Capacitors have no Palladium, but do they all contain Silver?



I think they replaced the palladium with nickel, or other metal because of the cost. I don't think silver has hit that cost level for them to worry about yet. But I am sure if they can make them reliable with all base metals, they will.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dont forget about resistors.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=10215&p=98561#p98561


----------

